# Schwinn 2 speed kick back



## Speedy76 (May 11, 2019)

What year did Schwinn come out with the 2 speed kick back rear hub?  What do the different color stripes on the hubs mean?  Red, Yellow and ??????


----------



## island schwinn (May 11, 2019)

First,Schwinn didn't make the hubs. They were made by Bendix and were available on many brands of bikes. The redband was available from 1960 to 64 and the yellowband was available from 1965 to 69. Blueband was around 64 or so and was an overdrive ratio use mostly on 20" bikes. My dates might be off a bit.but pretty close.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (May 11, 2019)

Is it A "Bendix" hub , your asking about ?


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (May 11, 2019)

This may help .......................
*http://www.trfindley.com/pgbndxhbs.html*


----------



## Speedy76 (May 12, 2019)

Thanks for all the information.  Questions answered.


----------

